# What is litre and what is gallon?



## Nuttawet (Aug 18, 2009)

What is litre and what is gallon?


----------



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

Huh? Are you asking how many liters are in a gallon? Liter (or litre, spelling varies) is a metric system of measuring volume. A gallon is the American version of measuring volume. 3.7 liters = 1 gallon.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

both are units of measurments.....lol....i'm guessing you were asking about conversion, which was answered above....


----------



## Gav (Aug 22, 2009)

artgalnj said:


> Huh? Are you asking how many liters are in a gallon? Liter (or litre, spelling varies) is a metric system of measuring volume. A gallon is the American version of measuring volume. 3.7 liters = 1 gallon.


Well thats the first time I have been told what the US litre to gallon system is, even though I have asked many times when I was lookin into importing tanks lol, but the Uk is 4.5l (4.45l to be more accurate) is a gallon.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

Aquarium and Fish Tank Volume Calculator

Please note that UK gallon and US gallons are different.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

I was going to say, fair enough question.

UK and US gallons are VERY different. Assumably everyone round here talks in US, seeing as how the UK have gone metric (liters)?


----------

